Ask HN: Imagine you were set for life. How would you spend the next ten years? - oldboyFX
======
lifeisstillgood
Still Coding - I would of course work much more family friendly hours with
lots of mini breaks, but you would Still find me coding, specifically OSS
GovTech. (My theory is that software has tramlines in it - software written
for democratic societies will inevitably leak democratic assumptions even when
used by other states (who presumably will pick it up cos of free beer not free
speech) see www.oss4gov.org

------
jerriep
For many of the past 6 years, I actually had the freedom to do what I wanted
and I naturally gravitated back to software development, so that's where I
will spend most of my time - likely working on open-source libraries and
utilities to help other developers.

I would, of course, structure my days differently and work fewer hours.

Other than that I'd also use the time to take courses about topics and
learning skills outside of my typical areas of interest to build up a broader
knowledge base.

------
thedevindevops
I've identified several pieces of software that i'd like to black-box port to
other OSs - mainly in the sound system configuration sphere. Not the at-home
systems, the gigs and theater/school/town hall stuff crazy networking
protocols, etc. Primarily to Linux/RasPi Ports.

------
laurieg
I would continue my consulting work, put some time into writing a textbook and
take up a new passionate project, probably something with an educational
twist.

------
methusala8
It would involve teaching (probably Statistics) and a lot of Meditation.

